# Silicone or Hot Glue?



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Which is a better adhesive? Does hot glue really stick permanent? Is there a particular brand of silicone that is stronger? I've seen Goop brand at Lowes that sayd it's strong but I've never used it.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

is this for mounting plants if so i like hot glue get the low temp and let it cool for a few secs if its to hot it will burn the plants


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

for silcone i have allways use the DAP brand.

but I do like hot glue. I use it for alot of things and the nice thing is it only takes a min or two to harden, and no smell.

just dont use hot glue for putting your venting in on a vert because you will never get it back out without busting the rim on the tank


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

hot glue always seems to give mer issues if i'm using it where it will be constantly moist or humid


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> hot glue always seems to give mer issues if i'm using it where it will be constantly moist or humid


That's what I was worried about. I was told to use hot glue to secure foam to the glass in making back/side walls before covering with whatever substrate you're going to use. My concern was with the weight of plants and dirt etc., that the moisture would cause the foam to pull away so silicone may be better.

I think silicone may be best to glue in the pink foam panels before carving.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I tried hot glue once to glue poly tubing into a hole cut in a piece of cork bark to create a waterfall. It didn't stick well and did not seal around the tubing. It didn't stick well to the poly tubing at all. I ended up using Gorilla Glue since the surfaces must be damp for Gorilla Glue to work. You just have to account for the fact that standard Gorilla Glue (not wood glue version) expands as it cures.


----------



## Nicholas (Mar 16, 2010)

Gorilla Glue ROCKS!!! I built my entire back ground out of it. Yes it does expand not as prolifically as with Great Stuff... But It will Expand just as much if you take a misting bottle and mist it.

just get some coco fiber and gorilla glue and you got a rock solid back ground.

I will never use Great Stuff again. 


If you don't want it to expand a lot. make sure all surfaces are dry. and DON'T USE A LOT. also put some heavy weights on what ever it is you are gluing to the glass or just hold it for 30 minutes. instead of expanding up it will expand out if you put weight on what ever you are gluing. and dont worry about not using enough... if you let it completely dry it is rock solid.


----------

